# 9 weeks old has Giardia!



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

We brought Missy home on Monday 7th the breader said she is small and doesn't eat much and when she pooped on his floor with the runs said it was because of the change over of food.

We brought her home and had hardley eaten and been very clingy with me, I thougth this was because of new home some of it propbalby is.

We do have pet insurance but Vet also said it could cost us quit abit if the Panacur he has given us doesn't work and this was 50 pound. Vet said to contact the breader to let them know.

What I would like to know please were do we stand here when it comes in this situation please. 
Thank you


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

You have a few choices really.

You could return the puppy to the breeder and ask for your money back

You could speak to the breeder and ask for a contribution to the vet fees

You can just accept it and the costs

In reality the breeder should be told so they can inform other pup owners as it is likely other in the litter are affected and you may well find out at this point about the quality of the breeder going by how well they deal with it. 

I hope Missy is much better very soon


----------



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

The thought of having to give her back just made be burst in to tears I've compleaty fell in love and got attached to her in the few days she's been here. So don't think I could even atempet to give her back. Hubby not so much as not conected the same.

He will call them in the morning to let them know and hopfuly they will offer to pay a small amount towards the bills.

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

My heart goes out to you, because we all look forward to our new puppies so much and just want everything to be perfect.
It sounds like Missy has a lovely Mummy who will look after her. x


----------

